
Show HN: Pinecone – View, design, and manufacture your own genetic devices - jfarlow
https://serotiny.bio/
======
jfarlow
Justin here. We've spent the past two years building software to make the
design of genetic tools easy and straightforward. I'm here to answer any
questions about the software, it's capabilities, or the tech behind it. The
hope is to be a more 'plain language' abstraction layer on top both DNA, and
the knowledge/expertise required to manipulate DNA. We'd like for those
without an expertise in cloning to be able to find, design and start using the
genetic constructs they want.

Specifically Pinecone is our software to build novel proteins based on
functionally annotated domains. With it you can build single proteins,
combinatorial sets of proteins, and mutation libraries all without ever having
to actually dig into DNA sequences. Once you've built your novel genetic
designs we help facilitate purchase of whatever deliverable is useful to you -
double-stranded DNA, plasmid DNA, or purified protein.

I want to say thanks to the the HN, Go, and Ember communities for their
fantastic tools that allow a scientist to get software like this off up and
running.

